# The extinct Erma RX22 - what were they supposed to be clones of?



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

Reason I ask is that I inherited one, yes - not the greatest pocket SA/DA, but it is actually a fun shooter with CCI Mini Mags (the only ammo it will shoot).

Would really like to find a quality-made RX22 clone, once I know what the RX22 itself was supposed to be a knock-off of.

Any ideas - thanks in advance!
Steve 
[email protected]


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, it's the spitting image of the Iver Johnson TP-22, but they can both be considered copies of the Walther PPK.


----------



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Well, it's the spitting image of the Iver Johnson TP-22, but they can both be considered copies of the Walther PPK.


Thanks! Any recommendations for a quality PPK clone in .22LR?


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

there was one imported by Iver Johnson for a while, the TP22, the Taurus and Beretta .22lr pocket autos are pretty nice, altho you must be certain of the chamber polish, because they lack extractors.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

nfafan said:


> Thanks! Any recommendations for a quality PPK clone in .22LR?


None that I have personal experience shooting. You might try finding a rimfire Bersa, although they aren't well distributed (it is my understanding that different companies import the rimfire and centerfire models; not sure who is importing the rimfire guns right now, if anyone). The Bersa is a bit larger than the PPK, but a Walther PP in .22 is even larger, and might be somewhat easier to shoot well due to the longer sight radius. Genuine Walther PP models in .22 will be VERY expensive, the Bersa much less so. Because of their import spottiness, mags for the Bersa rimfires could be hard to find.


----------



## nfafan (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I think, in the long run, you would be much happier with a PPK or a PPKs than a clone.

Skip one latte and one beer per week, and in six months or so you will have the difference in cost between a clone and the real thing.

The PPK/PPKs (I had the PPKs) is super reliable, very durable and has the history (about 80 years of production) to prove it.

It also has a better re-sale value if you decide that you've tired of it.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

2 come to mind:










Bersa or firestorm 22










Phoenix HP22a


----------



## knnth_gts (Aug 17, 2020)

Erma werke built walther pp/ppks for luftwaffe during the 2nd world war


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

nfafan said:


> Thanks! Any recommendations for a quality PPK clone in .22LR?


Well, there's the Bersa Thunder 22,,,










I wouldn't say that it's an actual clone,,,
But it's a very close look-alike.

I've had this gun for 9 years now,,,
It's been the trainer for dozens of college kids.

Never let me down yet.

Aarond

.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

BERSA M23 and T22. They need HV ammunition above 1200 FPS but will finction perfectly with that. CCI Mini-Mags, Remington GB, and Federal Auto Match work fine. I'm something of a .22 handgun collector.


----------

